# Info sobre Resistencias calentadoras de Nicrom



## maxi_boca_1 (Nov 3, 2008)

Hola amigos del foro,
ando buscando información sobre las resistencias calentadoras de alambre de nicrom
Nesecito armar un calentador y quisiera saber algunas caracteristicas como cuanta temperatura entrega, largo, espesor, como se venden.. todo lo necesario para armar el calentador
Bueno  desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Chico3001 (Nov 4, 2008)

La temperatura varia mucho segun el voltaje aplicado... yo logre unos 150°C aproximadamente.... en cuanto al largo los venden por metro o por rollo.. y el espesor es el espesor estandar del cable AWG... aunque algunos vendedores lo entienden por milimetros... 

Ten cuidado por que a menor espesor mayor resistencia del alambre.. y tambien tienes que tomar en cuenta que cuando se calienta se expande varios milimetros...


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 4, 2008)

Busca en el apartado de proveedores "Casa Astri", ellos tienen todo para armar calefactores, alambres aislantes, Etc

Edit:
http://www.casaastri-sa.com.ar/


----------



## maxi_boca_1 (Nov 4, 2008)

Chico3001 dijo:
			
		

> La temperatura varia mucho segun el voltaje aplicado... yo logre unos 150°C aproximadamente.... en cuanto al largo los venden por metro o por rollo.. y el espesor es el espesor estandar del cable AWG... aunque algunos vendedores lo entienden por milimetros...
> 
> Ten cuidado por que a menor espesor mayor resistencia del alambre.. y tambien tienes que tomar en cuenta que cuando se calienta se expande varios milimetros...



Hola, gracias por tu respuesta, yo lo que necesitaria es tener aprox entre 50º y 75ºC  con un voltaje de 220V 
cual deberia usar de los alambres en forma de resorte de nicrom ? 
El calefactor que pretendo armar tiene la fora para que te des una idea de un cd de musica, ahi tendria que ponerle el alambre.

ponele que compro un metro si lo corto cambia la resistencia? estaria variando la temp?


----------



## maxi_boca_1 (Nov 4, 2008)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Busca en el apartado de proveedores "Casa Astri", ellos tienen todo para armar calefactores, alambres aislantes, Etc
> 
> Edit:
> http://www.casaastri-sa.com.ar/



Gracias por el aporte


----------



## Chico3001 (Nov 4, 2008)

maxi_boca_1 dijo:
			
		

> Hola, gracias por tu respuesta, yo lo que necesitaria es tener aprox entre 50º y 75ºC  con un voltaje de 220V
> cual deberia usar de los alambres en forma de resorte de nicrom ?
> El calefactor que pretendo armar tiene la fora para que te des una idea de un cd de musica, ahi tendria que ponerle el alambre.
> 
> ponele que compro un metro si lo corto cambia la resistencia? estaria variando la temp?



Para 220V me imagino que el calibre va a ser grande.... un 18 posiblemente, ahora cada vez que lo cortes va a reducirse la resistencia ,asi que es mejor que hagas pruebas para poder saber cual es el calibre adecuado y el largo adecuado

Intenta estimando la potencia que requieres para hacer el calentador y despues en la tienda te pueden informaciónrmar de la resistencia por metro de cada calibre del alambre, de alli puedes tomar una decision de cual calibre te sirve mejor, tambien afecta el tiempo que estimes de calentamiento, a mayor potencia menor tiempo de calentamiento pero mas energia necesitas administrar.....


----------



## jortiz_chimal (May 26, 2009)

Sabran de un proveedor en la ciudad de mexico para las resistencias de ni-cro?
Es para un proyectio semejante.

Saludos y gracias por sus aportaciones.


----------



## eddy70 (May 26, 2009)

hola te paso el dato donde nosotros lo compramos en mexico, la empresa se llama siselep, s.a. de c.v. tel. 015556192323 con miriam morales.


----------



## Chico3001 (May 26, 2009)

Yo los consigo en la calle de Victoria en el centro, pasando Dolores se acaban como por encanto las casas de iluminacion y comienzan las de material electrico, en muchas venden ese alambre...


----------

